# remington 27's shotshells or AA shotshells



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey i have a shoot coming up the 29th of this month and i was wondering what you all perfer to shoot at trap ranges. if so where can i order a case from??


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I guess it all comes down to do you reload or not. If not, go with whatever's cheapest. If you do, go with the Remingtons. I absolutely love their 1 oz. loads for 16 yards because they shoot the same with less recoil, and I use the 1 1/8 and Nitro 27's for handicap. Although if you shoot more than 100 of the 27's in a day your shoulder and face are gonna hurt like heck.

We've found that they reload quite a bit better for us than the new grey AA hulls they have. They give really consistent crimps and the green ones can be reloaded about 10-14 times, but the 27's can be reloaded upwards of 20 times from what I've heard. We've haven't had the opportunity to get that far with them yet, but they're holding up great so far.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Out here in the sticks, we get AA's, Nitro's and Premier's at Wal-Mart @ $4.97 a box. In a more populated area, or on a large order, you should do better. If you are a casual shooter, or don't intend to reload, there are a lot of cheaper shells out there. Check out the Winchester and Federal "bargain packs", or look for "dove and quail" loads, starting in August. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Back in the 80's when I was young and my Dad and I used to trap shoot events almost every weekend, we really liked the Peter's shells for reloading. They were blue at the time, they might have been called Blue Magic, or that is what we called them because they reloaded so nice. We had a bunch of red AA shells as well but we used to call them "Red Devils" because they reloaded very hard. I haven't seen any Peter's shells for quite some time...does anyone know if they still make them?

I don't reload anymore, but I currently buy the AA shells for shooting trap because they are a quality load. In trap, even one miss is a big deal and I don't like to take any chances.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have always found that the Remingtons and AA's load almost Identically for me.

I found some the Blue magic peters at walmart last year in a old style box.


----------

